# PGE-1 & dry joints?



## DaveWallerCB (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone else experienced dry joints from researching PGE-1? I mean hella dry joints....like ten times worse then winny! 

I'm assuming that what this is from, since I've never felt it until researching this pep.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2012)

Friend a mine got bad back pain and legs cramping so bad he had to stop..


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Dec 4, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> Friend a mine got bad back pain and legs cramping so bad he had to stop..



Thanks bro. Just wondering if I was the only one.  This elbow pain is crazy...still pushed through my whole bi/tri workout yesterday.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 5, 2012)

So Dave were you pain free before?  and after how long or how many doses of the PGE did it hit you ? I was doing some research on it for my buddy and does cause muscular skelatal issues in like 1-3% . lucky you guys ..  
Do you get any flushing of the skin ? He also had that..


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Dec 5, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> So Dave were you pain free before?  and after how long or how many doses of the PGE did it hit you ? I was doing some research on it for my buddy and does cause muscular skelatal issues in like 1-3% . lucky you guys ..
> Do you get any flushing of the skin ? He also had that..



I was pain free prior.  I started noticing the pain after about 12 doses.  And no flushing of the skin.  I like the results from the pep (length & girth gains!!!) and dont want to stop, and I'm NOT going the stop my workouts.  So I guess I could maybe try all, the so so joints supps and just "man up" through the pain.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 5, 2012)

You could add a low dose deca into your protocol . Ive been taking osteobiflex
for a few months and maybe 3% relief so not
worth the money IMO . Even tried Alflutop and minimal
Joint relief. So I do the no pain no gain motto everyday cause i love pushin iron..


----------

